# Bluetooth App



## Easy (Aug 23, 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong topic but I am a new developer and I was wondering if their are any apps out there that I haven't yet seen that utilize the bluetooth capabilities in order to allow two phones to become auxiliary speakers for each other. For example my friend and I want to listen to a song but the setting is a little loud for only one speaker, we both have the app and are linked in bluetooth, I have the song on my device and I play it. His device plays the song at the same time and therefore doubling the sound output. Let me know what guys think about this and if this is in the wrong place I'm sorry again. 
Thanks
Easy


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

interesting idea! Don't be so worried about posting in a potentially wrong forum. No one's going to flame you(hopefully). You'll just be moved to the proper section.  Welcome to RootzWiki, btw!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice idea, I'd love too see this if it was made. It should be possible as a lot of phones have A2DP support. As too how you'd make it I'm not much help.


----------



## JohnnyStones (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with andyFox. It should be possible. A2DP is not rare nowadays.

Bluetooth app


----------

